# Found at lfs



## Psyko2k2 (Nov 2, 2006)

i found this at lfs today can someone id for me. they had it priced at 50.


----------



## Doddridge (Aug 7, 2006)

Psyko2k2 said:


> i found this at lfs today can someone id for me. they had it priced at 50.


looks like a pygo of some sort. what size is it?


----------



## Psyko2k2 (Nov 2, 2006)

around 4 to 5 inches


----------



## Piranha Guru (Nov 24, 2005)

Hard to tell from that pic, but I'd say most likely _Pygopristus denticulata_ or _Pristobrycon striolatus _ if it is labeled as a piranha.

What exactly is it labeled as?


----------



## Psyko2k2 (Nov 2, 2006)

hasn't been labeled, just had 50 dollars on the tank. the label on the tank said large oscar but that was the previous occupant.


----------



## lament configuration (Jun 22, 2003)

looks like a silver dollar


----------



## Piranha Guru (Nov 24, 2005)

lament configuration said:


> looks like a silver dollar


Another good possibility...the way the tail appears in the photo, you are probably right.


----------



## C0Rey (Jan 7, 2006)

dent or silver i guess. def not pygo.


----------



## Trigga (Jul 1, 2006)

McDoddridge said:


> i found this at lfs today can someone id for me. they had it priced at 50.


looks like a pygo of some sort. what size is it?
[/quote]
way off man...

i think its a silver.


----------



## rocker (Aug 12, 2005)

silver or pacu


----------



## mully2003 (Jan 24, 2005)

I would say pacu...if you look closely it looks like the eyes are pretty level with its mouth.


----------



## Mr. Hannibal (Feb 21, 2003)

According to Frank it's a Silver Dollar (Metynnis)







!


----------



## SangreRoja (Feb 18, 2006)

The mouth looks round were a Piranha's Any kind has some sort of a point.


----------



## spinalremains (Nov 10, 2006)

Yeah, it doesn't have any jowls. I bet silver dollar as well.


----------



## taylorhedrich (Mar 2, 2005)

Yes, that must be a silver dollar.


----------



## Dezboy (Apr 2, 2006)

yeah that is a silver dollar and damn thats expensive if it is.............


----------

